# Sat 19 Jan - Kedron Brook Floodway/Schultzs Canal



## Gigantor

Following an enjoyable trip on Saturday past to this area, a number of us are heading back this coming Sat for some more fun.

Arrangements to be confirmed later this week - but expect we gather at the boat ramp opposite the Nudgee Transfer Station at 5am and hit the water there after.

Plan probably to head up stream with the last of the in-coming tide and then work our way back on the out-going tide. Might even bring the cast net and do some live bait work on the drift.

All welcome.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor

Gra, Right back at ya fella! 8) How was the muddy? Was is full of meat?

Lazybugger, Wow! Not the sort of issue most of us fellas would be faced with. More something like womens clothing sale at Harbour Town etc. Maybe you can buddy her up with some of her girl friends and get them to go down in a group, which would leave you open for a fish????

Over & out,
Pete


----------



## Gigantor

Scott,

Tell her you're feeling under the weather on Thursday nite and that you may not be up to the cricket and that she shouldn't miss-out herself. Then suggest that she should phone one of her girlfriends and head down Friday nite and stay somewhere nice (throw her some dollars at this point to sweeten the deal).

Pete


----------



## PDO

I'm sitting a dingy motel in Coffs, on my way back from Lake Macquarie and have just logged on hoping to find a trip for this weekend.

I'm in&#8230;I hope the weather treats us better that last rip.


----------



## Guest

I'll be there, fishing is my life atm.

Everything else is shite.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

I'm with Sel at the moment. The only time I am happy is when I am fishing lately. I should be there.


----------



## Aussiefisho

Count me in at this stage, although I will have to confirm closer to the date. It seems I must be the only one on this forum who struggles to wake up at sparrows on a Saturday after Friday night drinks. Must be the generation gap! (or I'm just soft)


----------



## JimH

Guys, I'd post a reply, however my arms, shoulders, etc are so stiff and sore and .............. :shock: What a load of croc! 

Maybe interested in another trip Sat (must remember to take the recovery gear 8) to help extract the peddlers from sand banks, dead ends, etc) however have another week of long days.

Will have to try to get to BCF to replace the SX 40 (No 309) before Sat.
As they say a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work, any shopping at all (with the exception of fishing related stores) and beach cricket!

JimH


----------



## Wayne G Viking Espri

Sounds like a good plan. Forecast is for showers on Saturday at this stage so will watch weather f'cast. 5am????? 

Wayne


----------



## Gigantor

Jim, I'm not surprised your arms were sore and heavy after a solid 6 hour trip.   

Mr Wayne G., Yes, 5am - the early bird catches the worm my friend. Last saturday's forecast was also for showers which never came. It was a perfect day. But as Gra said you can come and go as you like. We'll be heading up stream and then working our way back to the ramp. So you'll know where to find us.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Guest

Wayne G Viking Espri said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Forecast is for showers on Saturday at this stage so will watch weather f'cast. 5am?????
> 
> Wayne


It's only water, bring a spray jacket. Ah is it difficult to paddle in a spray jacket? I know peddling is easy. :lol:


----------



## Gigantor

Like ya style, Sel.


----------



## WayneD

I plan on getting there a little earlier than 5, going to try some surface lures right on dawn. 4ish for me. Will meet you guys on the water.


----------



## Gigantor

WayneD,

I'll see how I'm feeling on Friday Nite/Sat morning - might come a little earlier also. Am also keen to do some much loved surface work as well.

Pete


----------



## Guest

Geez

I might load up the Gerry, go out and sleep in the carpark, jus tap on the window when you get there. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

At this rate the trip will be starting sometime on Friday????


----------



## Gigantor

Chaps,

There has been some mention of various lures that worked well last Saturday. But in the interest of knowing what styles of lure and colours worked well, would you outline Make, Style, Size and Colour of what worked last Saturday?

For me it was:

- SX40 (Colour 341) - 1 small bream at the start of the day while trolling
- 50mm Squidgy Fish in Golden Eye on 1/8 once jighead (accounted for 2 bream at the barge)
- 3 inch Bozo Mullet (pre-rigged) soft plastic lure in Grouse colour - hooked up to a good lizard at the barge but it threw the hook near the yak
- 3 inch DK lure in pink/blue w/ black stripes - got the big Bream on this - pic of the lure in the Sat report (can't recall the model - DK Lures went bust a few years ago and no longer make them. DK = Dave Killalea of Killalure fame in Townsville)

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## pcsolutionman

A lot of the boys from BFO have been doing very well with the jackal chubbies in shultz recently as well as ecogear sx40s and 48s in colour 307. but the jackals have accounted for more fish

Lee


----------



## WayneD

SX40 - very battlescarred and not sure of colour - bream and cod
Unweighted squidgy bug in a cotton candy type colour - bream

My sx48 didn't get a touch all day.


----------



## JimH

SX40 colour 309 - 6 bream (1 undersize, 2 just leagal and 2 good size) and 3 taylor (all about 5cm) at the X spot
SX40 colour 309 - 1 undersize bream near the airport ramp
Nuc Chicken on 1/8 jig head 1 bream good size west of barge

Jim H


----------



## benno

wheres the x spot ?


----------



## JimH

Benno

I painted it on the water and noted the state of the tide so that I could find it next time, but then Steven moved it 100m when I wasn't looking, so I don't know if he moved it upstream or downstream!

JimH


----------



## turley

Looks like I am gonna be able to make it saturday morning so just a few questions.

1. Where is the boat ramp? I got no idea about the area so a street name and suburb would be awesome!

2. What is the definate time everyone is meeting? 5am or earlier?

3. Any reason to take a rod more than 1-3kg in the area to be fished?

Cheers

Turley


----------



## Guest

1. Nudgee Rd, Nudgee, ramp opposite the refuse station(dump)
2. 5.00 am 
3.That rod will be fine.

Great have you along. 

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Turley,

Boat Ramp is located at - UBD Ref...Map 121, ref N3

and we'll be heading upstream/west to around Map 121, ref J18

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## turley

Cheers for the info guys.


----------



## WayneD

Turley. If you get on the Gateway motorway and take the Nudgee Road exit (there is a service centre on this exit, first one past the Gateway Shell I think or BP not sure) take the exit and the servo will be on your right. Turn right at at the back/side of the servo and then follow that road back over the motorway and down past a golf course about a KM and the ramp is on your right hand side. It is signed and easy to find.

See you on the water.


----------



## Aussiefisho

I'm out for the Saturday morning. Just found out the place I'm renting is going on the market with an open day on Saturday. Better spend the morning cleaning up around the house. Maybe next time or Sunday morning.


----------



## Gigantor

WayneD & Turley,

It's a Shell servo.

Pete


----------



## theclick

Mind if a NOOB joins ya's? How much currently flow through these parts? I got a 2kg dumbell and a 5kg one, wondering which i should take.

Will pack the SP's and be there... probably


----------



## WayneD

Unsur of current Click. I have a folding anchor so I wouldn't know the weight needed. I hardly anchor at all normally drift with the tide to cover more territory.


----------



## WayneD

Oh yeah of course you're welcome..........Corona's are the norm, dont worry about the limes I got you covered.


----------



## Guest

2 kg will be fine Click. oooooo the taste of Coronas with Lime, can't wait.....Seeya there 

Cheers


----------



## Wayne G Viking Espri

Sounds like I better make an effort, but I will be in my PJ's :lol:


----------



## JimH

Hey Guys

As there appears to be a cast of thousands for Saturday and being so close to BAC (Brisbane Airport Corporation) I thought I will add a $2 toll (or taxi drop off charge) to pass the airport launching ramp.............

Will not be there Sat as father's birthday Monday so need to do the family thing on the weekemnd.

JimH


----------



## theclick

LOL, even if I were to bring a carton, I wouldnt imagine it would make it to the boat ramp  Any beer left around my house gets consumed by the Hops Monster.
Should I bring my left handed fishing rod too? 

See ya kiddies there hopefully. I'll prolly end up being the youngest there (an infant 20)


----------



## Guest

theclick said:


> See ya kiddies there hopefully. I'll prolly end up being the youngest there (an infant 20)


I think Turley is younger so u maybe the middle aged yaker on the trip, lol.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Click,

Second case should be James Squire's "Golden Ale". A top brew and you don't need lime.

WayneG,

Get ya butt outta bed at 3:30pm and be at the ramp by 5am or you'll be off the Xmas Card List.

JimH,

Toll???? Geez - are you related to Campbell Newman or something?????

Cheers, Pete


----------



## WayneD

Bloody tolls, costs me $8.80 before I get out of bed to go fishing at KBF, have to go through two of the bastards, twice!!!!


----------



## mentally-unsound

aaarrhhh the taste of a freshly cracked beer at 5am...... It could end in tragedy :twisted: 
I haven't done that since I was camping on Moreton

I'll be there now since i heard beer is supplied......... :lol:

Na its all good, 5am sounds great. first i'll have to get the yak out from under all the cra p i have put on it
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13198

Dave


----------



## tomtre

Beer... at 5 am...
Last time I did that was when a barbie with a few drinks finished after breakfast.. Breakfast was a good idea at the time. 
I did keep it all down  but I was crook for a few days. Must have been something I ate. 
So I will skip breakfast and try to be there on Saturday reasonably early. Ive got to have a play with my new sounder sooner or later  
See you all on the water,
Tom


----------



## liquor box

turley said:


> Looks like I am gonna be able to make it saturday morning so just a few questions.
> 
> 1. Where is the boat ramp? I got no idea about the area so a street name and suburb would be awesome!
> 
> 2. What is the definate time everyone is meeting? 5am or earlier?
> 
> 3. Any reason to take a rod more than 1-3kg in the area to be fished?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Turley


The easiest way from Ipswich is to follow the Centenary Highway, follow Milton Rd and turn left after Lang Park (onto the inner city bypass) and keep following it all the way until you get into Hamilton (Brisbane river will be on your right), turn left at nudgee rd and follow it until you get to the golf course, straight after the golf course there is a sign for the boat ramp.

I was out there this morning and messed around at the bridge work for nothing, and then flicked SP's into the mangroves, I was getting hits as soon as the SP landed within 1 foot of the waters edge, any further out and i got nothing. I was getting lots of hits for about 1.5 hours after high tide.

Look out for some bull sharks cornering fish against the bridgework, it was an awesome sight this morning.

Good luck to you all this weekend. ps I was using 3" pumpkin seed gulps and 3" powerbait mullet in a green colour with a solid white tail. I was pretty impressed with the way the 3" mullet "swam"- so were the fish!


----------



## zzsteve

I'm in - if only to see the ramp rage kayak style!
Thinking of turning left and having a go outside (depending on wind) or up into Jacksons Creek. If no good, then there's always the monster truck racing...

Cheers,

Steve
Orange Swing, UHF 25

P.S. Good thing fish haven't invented internet yet - they'd have packed up and left by about Tuesday I figure 8)


----------



## WayneD

Steve, I read a report on Ausfish the other day of a 75cm flathead being caught out the front of Jackson Creek, run out tide off a nice sand bank. Can't remember whether it was caught on SP, HB or bait though.

[edit] It was a Gulp 4" minnow in nuclear chicken that it fell for.


----------



## Gigantor

Forecast is looking mighty good from tomorrow. Might have a little breeze early (going on forecast) but this will drop off in the morning. Current forecast is:

Friday until midnight: SE/NE winds 15/20 knots. Scattered showers.
Saturday: E/NE winds 15/20 knots, easing to 10/15 knots in the morning. Isolated showers.

I've bought some 2 inch Gulp Shrimps to try tomorrow on the bream in Molt and New Penny.

Be there or be sleeping!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## BlueRoo

I would love to come along as well but Ive got work committments this weekend. I might try Dolhes Rocks for a while sunday morning. As Steve suggets it would be good just to come down and check out the ramp rage kayak style.   
Good luck to all. :lol: :lol: May you all catch a big one.
Cheers
Stue.


----------



## Gigantor

Could be more like ramp and beach rage with some many coming. The car park will be full of cars with no trailers.


----------



## WayneD

I'm still getting there before sunrise so I will miss all the action 8) God I can't wait for this week to be over, too much working and not enough fishing in my life. Can't wait for the long weekend at Lenthalls next weekend. Barra and bass......


----------



## Gigantor

Lenthals sould be a bit of fun for ya, Wayne.

I've got the Aust Day Holiday week off (the missus is still working - poor thing) and I'm planning to be out on the water most days (in between teeth and eyes annual checkups). If anyone's at a loose end let me know? Plan to do some fresh as well as salt. Might head back to EMD and give it a go, and maybe Baroon as well. Also plan to hit Scarby early one morning as well.

Pete


----------



## alfie

DAMN DAMN DAMN

You do it on purpose just to spite me. These things are always set for days when I'm working.

I'll fix youse.

I'm contacting that 16 year old who organised the party last weekend while his parents were away to gatecrash your ramp rave!

You'll come back to your cars and drunken 18 year old girls will be lounging all over them. 

THAT'LL FIX YA'S !!!

Hey, wait a minute..............  DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## Guest

alfie said:


> You'll come back to your cars and drunken 18 year old girls will be lounging all over them.


I could handle that just don't tell my wife, :shock:

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Packed and ready to go. Only thing I have to remember is to get my sounder battery off charge. I have written on my windscreen in whiteboard marker so that I don't forgetit like Gra did last week.

Any luck Lazy?????


----------



## zzsteve

Lazybugger said:


> Convinced the missus we won't get into the beach cricket, working on permission to go fishing in the morning now.


Hey, thats an impressively tight timeline!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Guest

I'm Packed, Lets do this, bugger I have to sleep for 6 hours.

Hey Gra, you have everthing packed this time?

:lol: Bait, Battery, how about that silly hat ?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Well lets hope tomorrow is a good day for fishing. Just worked out we have 12 people going :shock: :shock: :shock: maybe some should go left and some should go right from the ramp otherwise there will be yak rage on the water. Don't think I'll make it to the barge this week, might drift with the tide in and then out again and chase some flatties around the sandbanks out the mouth.


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> Well lets hope tomorrow is a good day for fishing. Just worked out we have 12 people going :shock: :shock: :shock: maybe some should go left and some should go right from the ramp otherwise there will be yak rage on the water. Don't think I'll make it to the barge this week, might drift with the tide in and then out again and chase some flatties around the sandbanks out the mouth.


Well the pedallers might turn it on this time and leave the paddlers for dead, thats only if I don't get numb toes :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Seasquirt

Guys , I was planning to fish there on Sat morning anyway but will now have to get up even earlier. I just have to see this ramp rage in action 8) 8) I will be bleary eyed but eager. See you all there. Seems like a cast of thousands. This place is definitely seasonal since I was there only two months ago blooping jellyfish only.

Better get some sleep ... quick. See ya
Squirtyone


----------



## EstuaryGirl

alfie said:


> DAMN DAMN DAMN
> 
> You do it on purpose just to spite me. These things are always set for days when I'm working.
> 
> I'll fix youse.
> 
> I'm contacting that 16 year old who organised the party last weekend while his parents were away to gatecrash your ramp rave!
> 
> You'll come back to your cars and drunken 18 year old girls will be lounging all over them.
> 
> THAT'LL FIX YA'S !!!
> 
> Hey, wait a minute..............  DAMN DAMN DAMN


Don't worry Alfie...I've got the same prob!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
BUT payback will be sweet when I'll be able to go fishing and certain people have to go back to work :lol: :lol: Right Sel!!! :wink:


----------



## alfie

Don't worry Alfie...I've got the same prob!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
BUT payback will be sweet when I'll be able to go fishing and certain people have to go back to work :lol: :lol: Right Sel!!! :wink:[/quote]

Yeah, lets do it Estuary girl.
I'm off from 7am Wednesday til Sunday arvo this week.
We can go somwhere quiet without bumping into each other.

Can you imagine what people will think watching a dozen middle aged ( Apparently in peak physical condition, according to Gra and Sel :roll: ) people clashing paddles, peddleing and towing strange objects ( Done the math, the Alfie will hold a carton of beer) up a narrow creek. Lines tangled in rudders and fins and swearing at "stinkboats" charging through their midst.

It'll look like an aquatic Hells Angels run with a President and Secretaty at the front and a Master at Arms at the rear :lol:

Be interesting to see who's brave enough to lead this charge!


----------

